# Hatch n Feeder



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone has used a brine shrimp hatcher thingy. I have been looking into them for a while. Foster and Smith AVU-15546. Really I guess is it too much in a 25 gal with only a swordtail and 3 mollies.


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Bump.......


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

its pretty easy to do it yourself, theres lots of tutorials on how to do it on youtube.

As for that package, sorry ive never tried it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't find it, can you put up a link?


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is the link. http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+7954+10692&pcatid=10692. I have seen alot of the how to videos on you tube. I was looking for some thoughts about this thing. I seems a little less hands on. And for 14 bucks it seemed like a decent deal.


----------

